

Ask YC: Is web 2.0 over? - deltapoint

So is it?
======
jasonlbaptiste
well, i think you need to look at things this way:

a) A big trend emerges, it's the cutting edge. All new. aka Web 2.0 three
years ago. It brings about new philosophies, cost structures, ways to
communicate,etc. An entire culture thrives around it, tons of money is poured
in, and we find out what works via trial+error. b) This trend eventually
normalizes and becomes "standard". Everything we learned via this trial and
error, becomes part of all products. Social networking is becoming less and
less a "site" as it is becoming an integrated feature of existing properties.
It's also influencing the way startups are run and built. Think about it, the
trends + technology in the past 3 years, have made it possible for things like
YC to exist (OS software, low cost requirements, ease of distribution,
distributed teams,etc.)

So in short, not it's not over, it's just becoming assimilated into
everything.

------
pragmatic
Are you f __king kidding me? Web 2.0 just mean the web is starting to work
right.

Seriously, Web 1.0 isn't over. Step out of the reality distortion field.
Nowbody outside of digg/reddit/news.y/oreilly knows what the heck the web
really is let alone web 2.0. Just make good stuff. That never goes out of
style...

------
nreece
Oh yeah, you need to run Windows Update to get Web 3.0 now ;)

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
sorry, Web 3.0 isn't compatible with Vista. You'll have to wait for SP2 for
the drivers to work :-P

~~~
henning
Windows is attempting to download valuable new updates from the Internet.
Cancel or allow?

There has been an error from which Windows could not recover. Windows will now
restart your system. Cancel or allow?

Windows recovered from a serious error which requires updates to repair.
Cancel or allow?

Windows is attempting to download valuable new updates from the Internet.
Cancel or allow?

There has been an error from which Windows could not recover--

Windows has detected that your machine has been hurled from a 14th story
window and will now report your malfeasance to Microsoft. Cancel or allow,
bitch?

------
edw519
Define "web 2.0" and then I'll try to answer the question.

~~~
deltapoint
It is up to your interpretation

~~~
jamesbritt
<http://web2.0validator.com/>

(Yeah, I made that ...)

------
ryansv
Well, I'm not fond of the term Web 2.0 as you can see from an article I wrote.
[http://duffsdevice.blogspot.com/2008/01/from-web-20-to-
web-3...](http://duffsdevice.blogspot.com/2008/01/from-web-20-to-web-30.html)

Web 2.0 is over when this bubble pops. Web 3.0 starts with the next bubble.

------
axod
$ web --version

3.4alpha

You're a bit behind...

------
ken
We've already upgraded to web 3.0, a.k.a., facebook apps.

~~~
dcurtis
I think Facebook apps are Web 2.5.

Web 3.0 might be the meshing of the interactiveness of Web 2.0 with premium
content that goes beyond YouTube. Think Joost, only evolved beyond crap video.

Web 3.0 might be content designed and built for the web, as TV transitions
into an internet appliance (through stuff like Apple TV) rather than a one-way
entertainment destination.

And until we start to see this stuff in full swing, Web 2.0 can't be
officially declared dead.

